# Globalists get a win (France)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking into my crystal ball I see bad things for France's future. Definitely more terrorist attacks and the decline of whatever culture they have left.

It seems Macron was hand picked by the Globalists and it baffles me how he won win his rallies drew very few and Le Pen's seemed to be packed like Trump's.



> Unknown three years ago, Macron is now poised to become one of Europe's most powerful leaders, bringing with him a hugely ambitious agenda of political and economic reform for France and the European Union.
> 
> The result will resonate worldwide and particularly in Brussels and Berlin where leaders will breathe a sigh of relief that Le Pen's anti-EU, anti-globalisation programme has been defeated.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/macron-elected-french-president-estimates-180335036.html


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Looking into my crystal ball I see bad things for France's future. Definitely more terrorist attacks and the decline of whatever culture they have left.
> 
> It seems Macron was hand picked by the Globalists and it baffles me how he won win his rallies drew very few and Le Pen's seemed to be packed like Trump's.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/macron-elected-french-president-estimates-180335036.html


It would seem they learned from the mistakes they made here. In the US they underestimated the resolve of the silent majority. That got fixed in France's election.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just heard a News report that this election had a historic number of blank or invalid ballots. Hmmmmm?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I just heard a News report that this election had a historic number of blank or invalid ballots. Hmmmmm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Whatever it takes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Faux News is calling Macron a "centrist" and Le Pen "far right."

A look at their positions indicate they are not too far apart in ideology, other than Le Pen wanting to protect France from the Muslim invasion and from Germany controlling French destiny.

Emmanuel Macron wins French presidential election over rival Marine Le Pen | Fox News


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The Russians did it! LOL.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Whatever it takes.


... by any means


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't really know enough to have much of an opinion, they say Le Pen was far right, Marcon more middle (whatever that means?). Only input I have is that if the French throws the doors open to all wanting in their country, then who do they have to blame with the next terrorist attack?
I remember when I was in the Army, station in Germany, back in the mid 70's I was advised by my fellow soldiers not to go to France, according to them, the only thing the French people hate more than Americans is American servicepeople. I don't know that to be true, I went to Holland instead.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Macron's election reminds me of Obama's first. A dark horse backed by the elite and the banks. But I have no sympathy for the French, they deserve what they are going to get.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wish we could all come to an accord, like people used to do back in the day. Politics now are pretty divided, without compromise or solid accords.
Very sad, in my opinion. Where are all the great communicators, statesman/women?
Seems things are always going downhill fast.. The hate for Trump, is nothing compared the love for Hillary. People were/are obsessed with her.
Macron, just a puppet, easily influenced and manipulated as he is young and without political cover. But, its there country..


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Woot Woot the terrorists are ready to celebrate!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its only a matter of time before WW3 explodes in their face...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wish we could all come to an accord, like people used to do back in the day. Politics now are pretty divided, without compromise or solid accords.
Very sad, in my opinion. Where are all the great communicators, statesman/women?
Seems things are always going downhill fast.. The hate for Trump, is nothing compared the love for Hillary. People were/are obsessed with her.
Macron, just a puppet, easily influenced and manipulated as he is young and without political cover. But, its there country..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As goes France and Germany, so goes a huge chunk of Western civilization. Will the English speaking world be far behind?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> As goes France and Germany, so goes a huge chunk of Western civilization. Will the English speaking world be far behind?


I think the civilized countries are slowly going more socialism due to laziness, lack of hunger to succeed..


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity.

And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think you guys are being way too negative about this. For the first time in forever a right winger and a moderate where the top two candidates in the French Election! The out right leftist communists got left in the dust. Sure, we didn't win this day but La Pen did wonders for the movement and its going to continue to grow and get stronger. Folks, they can't keep ignoring us. Brexit, Trump.....2 out of 3 aint bad.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Woot Woot the terrorists are ready to celebrate!


"The last time the French asked for 'more proof' it came marching into Paris under a German flag." David Letterman


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I think La Pen will eventually be President of France after the suffering France is gonna experience in the coming yrs. But I really don't care as I can't stand France & I don't like there food..there wine is over rated & to pricy. There hairy women stink, I could go on, but who really cares


----------

